# Need help with an existing system in an HOA community



## chatham (May 9, 2019)

we have a small HOA community of 36 homes with a irrigation system that was designed and installed by the original developer. the original plan was to have a maintenance free community but that went by the wayside. however, since the irrigation system was designed as a community wide system the HOA provides irrigation to all of the homes. the system is a piece of cr*p and gives us nothing but trouble. just poorly designed and installed by the builder.

we are looking to find a irrigation designer who can gives us their professional review and opinion on what needs to be done with the system. can it be upgrade? does it need to be replaced? etc? hopefully we can find someone who is not attached to a installation and maintenance company so that they have a totally unbiased view point.

we have been looking for such a professional but are having difficulty finding one in our area. we are in the tampa, fl region. if anyone here has some suggestion it would very much be appreciated.

thank you


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

I sent you a PM for a great irrigation guy


----------

